# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Samo 3 obroka u jednom danu?

## gnjavež

Pozdrav, imam bebaca starog 5ipo mjeseci koji je danas je jako malo jeo.Cijeli dan je klopao 3 puta+jednom je na kratko cugnuo, a inace trazi klopati bar 6 puta dnevno.Nismo jos poceli s dohranom, samo je na mlijeku.Moze li to imati veze s tim sto je jucer cijeli dan jeo, malo je zahladilo u odnosu na prethodne dane a i danas smo od ranog jutra u skitnji tako da mu je dnevni raspored bio skroz pobrkan. Cinio mi se dobro raspolozen i nebi rekla da ga je ista mucilo (osim skitnje :Grin: ), dali da se brinem?

----------


## ki ki

mozda je strajk dojenja

----------


## vikki

Ja sam mu, kad je imao par štrajkova s 4-5 mjeseci, davala na žličicu (iz bočice nikad nije naučio piti). Ako bi okretao glavu od dojke, posjela bih ga u AS, izdajala direktno iz dojke u žličicu i njemu u usta, tako je htio jesti. Znalo je potrajati danima.

----------


## gnjavež

Nadoknadio je sve sinoc, nisam oka sklopila jer je cijelu noc klopao i istovremeno se pokusavao okrenut na trbuh, kad bi shvatio da ne moze od mene udri u plac-i tako jedno 30 puta.Ujutro u 7 kad sam napokon zaspala on se probudio i tukao me nogama da vidi hocu se razbuditi i igrati s njim.Ajme meni, ako me danas ne drmne infarkt nece nikad.

----------


## zutaminuta

danas između 7 h ujutro i 5 h popodne samo je triput cicala. Još će jesti oko 7-8 h, dakle pred spavanje, i tokom noći dvaput. Takav ritam imamo sada već oko tjedan dana čini mi se. Smanjila je s cicanjem otkako je počela baliti i žvakati igračke.

Je li ovo uobičajeno? Ima li negdje popis koliko obroka mora imati dijete s 3, 3 i pol, 4... mjeseca da se mogu prema tome ravnati?

----------


## Beti3

zutaminuta, do prije nekoliko godina je bilo uobičajeno da beba starija od 3 mjeseca ima 5 obroka dnevno. Tako da, bila bi baš po "pravilu"  :Smile: 

No, kako  doji rjeđe od uobičajenog, morala bi paziti da li dobiva dovoljno tekućine. Najbolje da pitaš pedijatricu da li je potrebno da joj dodaš prokuhane vode između obroka, zato što ima velike razmake između podoja. 
Da li dobro dobiva na težini? Da li je živahna i radoznala? Da li ima dovoljno popišanih pelena ( barem 5 )? Da li kaka redovno?

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, taj razmak mi je čudan. 
Uredno dobiva na težini, kaka i piški. Radoznala je tako-tako.

----------


## Kaae

> danas između 7 h ujutro i 5 h popodne samo je triput cicala. Još će jesti oko 7-8 h, dakle pred spavanje, i tokom noći dvaput. Takav ritam imamo sada već oko tjedan dana čini mi se. Smanjila je s cicanjem otkako je počela baliti i žvakati igračke.
> 
> Je li ovo uobičajeno? Ima li negdje popis koliko obroka mora imati dijete s 3, 3 i pol, 4... mjeseca da se mogu prema tome ravnati?


Uobicajeno bi trebalo biti da beba jede na zahtjev. U principu je ovo malo, ali bitno je kakve su joj pelene. Koliko je popisanih i pokakanih u 24h? Kako se inace ponasa? 

Viroza, sad ili nedavno? Rastu li zubi?

Ovo s vodom, molim te *zaboravi*. Iskljuceno dojenom djetetu nikako ne treba dati vode, prokuhane ili iz pipe ili iz boce, ma sto koji pedijatar rekao o tome. Ako se ispostavi da jede premalo, onda ces ubacivati dodatne podoje ili izdojeno mlijeko. U slucajevima kad dodatni podoji i/ili izdojeno mlijeko nisu moguci (sto nikako nije vas slucaj, nego samo stavljam ovdje informacije radi), onda se daje AD. *Dojenoj djeci nikako voda, caj, ili sok prije navrsenih sest mjeseci.*

----------


## Beti3

88% majčinog mlijeka čini voda. AD se radi na vodi. Voda je dio ljudskog tijela. Ljudi ne mogu bez vode. 
Logičan zaključak je lako izvodiv.  :Smile: 
Beba ne smije dehidrirati, naravno da mama to prati. Ako beba ne želi ili ne može jesti redovno, treba se konzultirati sa pedijatrom, a ne samo s internetom.

----------


## vertex

Samo kao primjer, moj najstariji je od negdje dva mjeseca života sisao točno pet puta na dan (na zahtjev, odnosno ja bi mu ponudila jer nekad bi "zaboravio" tražiti, previše drugog posla je imao valjda). 
Super je napredovao i vidjeo se da sve štima, pa nisam imala potrebu ništa mijenjati.

----------


## Kaae

> 88% majčinog mlijeka čini voda. AD se radi na vodi. Voda je dio ljudskog tijela. Ljudi ne mogu bez vode. 
> Logičan zaključak je lako izvodiv. 
> Beba ne smije dehidrirati, naravno da mama to prati. Ako beba ne želi ili ne može jesti redovno, treba se konzultirati sa pedijatrom, a ne samo s internetom.


Dojene bebe ne trebaju konzumirati vodu, caj ili bilo kakve druge napitke, osim u specijalnim slucajevima kad postoji konkretna dijagnoza. Vecina pedijatara, nazalost, o dojenju pojma nema. 

Ako beba ne jede, svakako da treba nesto poduzeti, no to nesto nije casa/boca/zlica vode. 

Zutaminuta, prati znakove dehidracije - pelene, fontanele, kozu, opce stanje bebe. Ako lagano ustipnes kozu, mora se vratiti na 'staro'. Ako ostaje naborana, vjerojatno postoji problem. Ako su pelene suhe, takodjer. Fontanele ne smiju biti usukane i, naravno, beba opcenito treba biti u dobrom stanju.

----------


## zutaminuta

Nisam baš brojila, ali potroši negdje preko 10 pelena na dan (popišane), pokaka se 1-2. Ponaša se u redu, rekla bih, ali počela je baliti i stavlja ruke u usta, i rasplače se ako ju ne nosam. Viroze nije imala. Fontanela, ne znam to baš odrediti, ali mislim da je u redu. Ono, nije usukana. Koža je ok.

Ne znam. Možda brinem bezveze.

----------


## Kaae

Prema pelenama, nema nikakvog razloga za brigu. Puno je mokrih pelena, a pokakane su sve na broju.

----------


## lady.x

Evo i mene...
2.5 meseca, pre sedam dana svi imali virozu. Tad je manje sisala, ali ocekivano. No, jos uvek ima slab apetit. Vesela je, raspolozena, svaka pelena je popiskena ali manje nego uobicajeno... Ne znam sta da radim, jer ako nudim mislim da pravim gore, kad hoce trazi. Imamo 2 podoja nocu, preko dana 3-4 i cuckanja nekih po malo...

----------


## Kaae

Kakve su pokakane pelene; koliko ih je u 24h?

Sto su tocno ova 'cuckanja'? Vjerojatno su podoji, ako su pelene u redu. Beba od 2.5 mjeseca moze posisati sto joj treba prakticki u par minuta. Nudi joj, zasto mislis da je to gore? Ne forsirati, ali neka joj bude dostupno.

----------


## lady.x

> Kakve su pokakane pelene; koliko ih je u 24h?
> 
> Sto su tocno ova 'cuckanja'? Vjerojatno su podoji, ako su pelene u redu. Beba od 2.5 mjeseca moze posisati sto joj treba prakticki u par minuta. Nudi joj, zasto mislis da je to gore? Ne forsirati, ali neka joj bude dostupno.


Pokakane nam nisu merodavne, jer ona od pre punih mesec dana kaki na 3 dana iako dobro napreduje. Tu jedino vidim promenu u izgledu - ima slinaca, verovatno od prehlade.

Cuckanje - znaci da malcice sisne cisto da se smiri, zaspi i slicno...A pod podojom podrazumevam kad sisa onako bas, isprazni dojku. A ako nudim kad nece zna da se razbesni, oduvek pristaje da sisa samo kad ona inicira. Bojim se da ne stvorim kontraefekat.

Ne znam koliko posle viroze je ok da traje smanjen apetit.

----------


## Kaae

To je vjerojatno skroz subjektivno, koliko kome treba da se stvarno osjeca bolje ili dobro. Ako kazes da dobro napreduje, da su pelene u redu... onda ne bih brinula oko toga koliko cesto sisa i koliko vremena provede na dojci. Ako joj je dojenje dostupno na zahtjev, a jest, posluzit ce se kad treba.

----------


## lady.x

> To je vjerojatno skroz subjektivno, koliko kome treba da se stvarno osjeca bolje ili dobro. Ako kazes da dobro napreduje, da su pelene u redu... onda ne bih brinula oko toga koliko cesto sisa i koliko vremena provede na dojci. Ako joj je dojenje dostupno na zahtjev, a jest, posluzit ce se kad treba.


Da, ali ona sada manje piski nego inace. Ima taj min broj popisanih pelena, ali svaka kolicinski manje. Ona dobro napreduje inace, ali poslednjih sedam dana imam problem. Na njenu kilazu nece joj nista faliti ni da izgubi zbog ove preglade, ali malo se pribojavam i da mi se ne smanji mleko i da ovo ne predje u neki duzi strajk.

----------


## Peterlin

> Da, ali ona sada manje piski nego inace. Ima taj min broj popisanih pelena, ali svaka kolicinski manje. Ona dobro napreduje inace, ali poslednjih sedam dana imam problem. Na njenu kilazu nece joj nista faliti ni da izgubi zbog ove preglade, ali malo se pribojavam i da mi se ne smanji mleko i da ovo ne predje u neki duzi strajk.


Da, ovo je točno.

Osim toga, djeca se razlikuju. Moj stariji bio je "protočni bojler" (a takav je i danas, relativno često zna noću ustati radi pišanja), a mlađi je "deva" - taj može sa dva pišanja dnevno, ali onda kad uđe u zahod, ne izlazi dulje vrijeme - ispusti iz sebe čitave rijeke...

----------


## Kaae

> Da, ali ona sada manje piski nego inace. Ima taj min broj popisanih pelena, ali svaka kolicinski manje. Ona dobro napreduje inace, ali poslednjih sedam dana imam problem. Na njenu kilazu nece joj nista faliti ni da izgubi zbog ove preglade, ali malo se pribojavam i da mi se ne smanji mleko i da ovo ne predje u neki duzi strajk.


Ako stvarno piski manje i sisa nesto manje, vjerojatno ce proizvodnja mlijeka reagirati, ali nemas razloga za brigu. Samo nastavi sve kao i do sad, nemoj forsirati dojenje kad ne zeli, ali nudi i napravi dostupnim prakticki u svakom trenutku. Viroza utjece na apetit i raspolozenje, tako da kad se sve smiri, vratit ce se i ona boljem sisanju, a proizvodnja ce se opet ustaliti tako da odgovara potraznji. Sve to ide u normalan tijek dojenja, oscilacije u proizvodnji, razlicita ponasanja djece, a i majki.  :Smile:

----------


## micamaca30

Pozdrav svima 
Ne znam dal da tu pisem ili ne ali ako ne spada neka se brise..vise sam izbezumljena  :Sad: 
Imam bebu staru 2 i pol mjeseca unazad 3 dana odbija hranu.Do sada uredno papao.Stolice je imao jucer dvije i bile su zelene,vidim da je gladan ali odbija uredno bocicu.Evo po noci uopce nije jeo i ujutro na silu jedva pojeo 30 ml uz pljuvanje van .Jucer u cijelom danu ako je pojeo 100 ml.molim pomoc sta raditi slom zivaca dobivam polako ovo traje vec par dana

----------


## maca papucarica

možda najbolje da nazoveš Sos telefon za dojenje SOS TELEFON ZA DOJENJE: 01 61 77 520 i 091 22 77 220
bez obzira što nije riječ o dojenju, sigurna sam da ćeš dobiti korisne savjete 
sretno!

----------


## Kaae

> Pozdrav svima 
> Ne znam dal da tu pisem ili ne ali ako ne spada neka se brise..vise sam izbezumljena 
> Imam bebu staru 2 i pol mjeseca unazad 3 dana odbija hranu.Do sada uredno papao.Stolice je imao jucer dvije i bile su zelene,vidim da je gladan ali odbija uredno bocicu.Evo po noci uopce nije jeo i ujutro na silu jedva pojeo 30 ml uz pljuvanje van .Jucer u cijelom danu ako je pojeo 100 ml.molim pomoc sta raditi slom zivaca dobivam polako ovo traje vec par dana


Je li rijec o AD-u ili izdojenom mlijeku?

Ima li ikakvih drugih simptoma, je li netko u kuci bolestan?

----------

